# Ryobi ONE+ 18-Volt 7-1/4 in. Miter Saw



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice review for what looks to be a decent saw for trim material, like you said. Makes good sense to me.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I have used one of these to cut 1x before, it was a capable little saw. Ryobi does have a better grade of battery that lasts longer but costs more. I use one of their battery powered string trimmers at my moms to do the little bit of trimming she has. I really like that one+ battery system.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

It is a good little saw Jim. I purchased one years back to do jobs for relatives. Like you, I got tired of carrying around the big miter saw. It was perfect for those jobs and I also had Ryobi batteries so it was a no brainer for me. I ended up giving it to my son when he bought his house. Now he loves it for his small projects around the house.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

excellent solution for light work !!!!!!!!


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

goo.d review ..As we all get older, having a light alternative is a great idea for those smaller jobs


----------



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the report, good review.


----------



## Cedarking (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow that looks cool, would come in handy on job sights where power is a challenge.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a 7.25in Craftsman sliding miter saw that I am am quite fond of. Its not cordless, but its definitely easier to carry around than a 10/12" saw, and is perfectly suitable for accurately cutting smaller stock. And there is a wide variety of affordable 7.25" saw blades. 
I think a lot of woodworkers could get by with, and benefit from, a 7.25" miter saw. Cordless sounds even better.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

I've got their little circular "skill" saw. Light little gutless toy. But it gets the job done well enough for light work up to 2x & plywood. I'll grab it over my beefy corded Rigid for quick & dirty jobs hands down. I'm a huge fan of the Ryobi One+ battery ecosystem. Have a couple chargers in the house & a 6 port charger out in the shop with a pile of batteries scattered about. Generally their gear is mid range, but for 50% the price of a Dewalt or Makita you get 75% of the tool. Makes it easy to have a few drills around so you don't need to switch out bits & always can rob a battery from another tool nearby if one dies on you.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Good to Know Jim thanks.

Ryobi has a few tricks up it's sleeve, I found one of those tricks that no other manufacture makes, Dewalt, Milwaukee, Bosch, Makita, you name it none of the major brands carry it and that is a corded electric drill that has both a variable speed and a speed clutch, they carry them in their cordless drills but not the corded drills.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-5-5-Amp-3-8-in-Variable-Speed-Reversible-Compact-Clutch-Driver-D48CK/205216292


----------

